

I created this free WP theme with small startups in mind, if anyone wants it. - andrewcastmate
http://www.castmate.fm/blog/2013/06/25/heres-the-wordpress-theme-castmate-uses-for-free/

======
facorreia
Not bad, thanks for sharing!

------
kdot
Comments please

